# Log in Waterton Canyon



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All,

So I'm sure lots of folks have seen it, but maybe not everyone...therefore...

As you come down towards the end of the first rapid in Waterton Canyon, there is a large, tall undercut rock sticking out from shore on river left. There is a long log blocking the left channel that is wedged into the base of the rock on one end and extends to the middle of the river where the other end is lodged on a tiny sand-bar island. No branches, but the log is very large in circumference as well as length and is sitting just barely under the surface at 650 cfs and starts sticking out of the water at 575 cfs.

The natural line to the run the bottom of this rapid is river-right anyway, but I have seen a few people take the left line and have to eddy-out and ferry back over.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

there are actually 2 logs in entrance exam.
both on river left.

be heads up folks, they have been there all season but i have still seen a good boater have to flip over the bottom log, try to roll while up against that undercut rock. (ok i didn't see it, i was in the eddy below just waiting for him to come down... it's was just waterton after all)


----------

